# Dilemma Acquisto Server

## fbcyborg

Salve a tutti, 

devo acquistare un Server sul quale poi installerò la Gentoo.

Dato che questo server sarà dotato di controller RAID 5 devo essere certo che sia compatibile con Linux.

Qualcuno ha dei consigli da darmi?

Al momento mi hanno proposto una scheda che non mi convince: Fujitsu F3217-L100.

----------

## Kernel78

Il raid sw non lo prendi nemmeno in considerazione ?

----------

## fbcyborg

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Il raid sw non lo prendi nemmeno in considerazione ?

 

Sì, l'avevo preso in considerazione ma sono nella situazione in cui devo comprare un Server che è già dotato di controller RAID 5 e devo capire se va bene quel controller RAID o no, o se comunque è bene comprarne uno diverso. Inoltre deve esserci l'hot swap. Io nel frattempo ho visto questo. Che ne pensi?

----------

## Kernel78

Mi spiace ma a livello hw conosco poco niente  :Sad: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Ok, nessun problema.  :Smile: 

Io comunque chiedevo perché siccome non avevo mai sentito prima quella marca, magari è meglio non comprarla.

----------

## Kernel78

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Io comunque chiedevo perché siccome non avevo mai sentito prima quella marca, magari è meglio non comprarla.

 

Fujitsu non è proprio una marca sconosciuta ... una ricerca con google riporta quasi 90 milioni di siti ...

----------

## fbcyborg

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *fbcyborg wrote:*   Io comunque chiedevo perché siccome non avevo mai sentito prima quella marca, magari è meglio non comprarla. 
> 
> Fujitsu non è proprio una marca sconosciuta ... una ricerca con google riporta quasi 90 milioni di siti ...

 

No, ma io parlavo della 3ware.. non l'ho mai sentita.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

io di fujitsu  non prenderei manco le viti per fissare la macchina al rack.

in generale le macchine dell/hp-compaq/ibm/sun(x86) di fascia media (rackabili) in su non danno sorprese.

Produttori di schede e controller hw raid... ibm monta i suoi serveraid o compaq, hp-compaq monta SmartArray, i dell scrive PERC ma sotto ci sono spesso LSILogic o altri ottimi vendor, altrimenti c'è 3ware che fà gioiellini.

Tutte le marche citate qui sopra sono imho ottime (poi va a gusti, ci sono schede con il proprio bios, come le compaq e LSILogic e ci sono quelle che devi configurare via CD rebootando - ServerRaid   :Twisted Evil:  )

Cmq se vai sotto device-scsi-lowlevel driver nel kernel vedrai la lista dell'hw supportato.

----------

## fbcyborg

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> io di fujitsu  non prenderei manco le viti per fissare la macchina al rack.
> 
> in generale le macchine dell/hp-compaq/ibm/sun(x86) di fascia media (rackabili) in su non danno sorprese.
> 
> Produttori di schede e controller hw raid... ibm monta i suoi serveraid o compaq, hp-compaq monta SmartArray, i dell scrive PERC ma sotto ci sono spesso LSILogic o altri ottimi vendor, altrimenti c'è 3ware che fà gioiellini.
> ...

 

Grazie infinite per il consiglio.

Il fatto che tu non prenderesti nemmeno le viti mi preoccupa. Mi fido però del mio amico negoziante. A quanto pare quelli della funjitsu fanno assistenza on-site almeno per 2 anni, in caso di guasti hardware. Speriamo non servano. Quindi la 3ware che avevo trovato è buona... menomale. Grazie ancora.

----------

## djinnZ

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Mi fido però del mio amico negoziante.

   :Shocked:  sarò prevenuto, sarà che vivo nella peggiore città d'italia (persino a detta degli scagnozzi di zio Guglie) per quanto attiene alla serietà dei rivenditori d'informatica, ma io di un negoziante non mi fido per principio.

Non so se per i portatili è la stessa cosa ma le disavventure di un mio collega con il suo sono quasi storie dell'orrore.

Assistenza on site troppo spesso vuol dire un decerebrato windozziano che saprà solo dire "è colpa vostra che avete scelto un sistema operativo strano che ha sovrascritto il bios", et similia (ovviamente facendo in modo che il capo possa sentire con le amare conseguenze del caso).

Quanto meno verifica con loro se ci sono problemi o meglio se accettano, per iscritto, che tu installi gentoo (se sono seri ti potrebbero specificare solo che la configurazione è affar tuo visto che non è supportato).

----------

## fbcyborg

Il negoziante comunque mi garantisce il prodotto per 2 anni. 

L'assistenza on-site sarebbe una cosa in più.

Tutto a prescindere dal sistema in uso.

Ditemi voi che server prendereste e io potrei ordinarlo. Sto ancora studiando la cosa.

E' chiaro che dipenda dalle esigenze ma più o meno mi serve una cosa di questo tipo (molto in generale):

2-4 Gbyte RAM

Processore Xeon

Scheda grafica nVidia (una di base come la GeForce 7300)

4xHHDD SATA da 500GB >= 7200 Rpm x fare RAID + Hot swap.

2 x schede gigabit ethernet

Come vedete le pretese non sono molto alte.. Di alimentatore ne basta uno.

Ovviamente devo mettere tutto in un armadio/rack, ed ho scelto un AR100 dell'APC.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Forse è meglio che ci dici cosa hai intenzione di farci. Cmq ottime macchine che possono supportare > 3 dischi , sono :

HP-Compag DL-38{0,5}

DELL 2950

Sun Fire X4{1,2}{0,5}0

Poi nn so il rapporto che tu hai con questo venditore, ma in  genere l'hw viene sempre venduto con un pacchetto di assistenza hw, e i grossi vendor non hanno alcun problema con linux, secondo la mia esperienza.

Con Dell hai un ottimo supporto e una macro configurazione te la fai via web, ma l'ordine è sempre meglio farselo via commerciale al tel, si riesce sempre a strappare qualche sconto.

Quel modello di macchine HP-Compaq è  molto famoso e longevo, trovi molta doc e anche lì l'assistenza non dovrebbe esser male.

Le SUN son altrettanto ottime e ingegnerizzate molto molto bene.

Io metteri giù le mie esigenze in termini di prestazioni e budget, farei un giro sui siti dei diversi produttori, mi farei un'idea delle config a disposizione e mi fare fare un preventivo comparabile dai 3 signori, magari tenendo fissi quantità di ram, num di core, tipologia di dischi, tipologia e dura dell'assistenza (onsite o no, next-business-day - next4h etc) .

Poi tiri le somme e vedi.

Tratta sempre con i commerciali e metti un preventivo contro l'altro per ottenere il prezzo migliore.

E in bocca al lupo, facci poi sapere che giocattolino ti sei preso.

PS: l'alimentatore ... meglio ridondato su due linee differenti: nn si sa mai

PPS: vista la piega che ha preso il 3d, lo rinominerei in qualcosa tipo "Dilemma Acquisto Server"

----------

## fbcyborg

Ciao!

Innanzi tutto grazie mille per tutti questi consigli. Ne faccio certamente tesoro.

Ho un buon rapporto con il venditore e ho sempre avuto una buona assistenza/cortesia.

Non so se il famigerato pacchetto di assistenza hardware sia proprio la suddetta assistenza on-site di cui mi ha parlato, ma credo di si. Inoltre non penso che dovrebbero farmi problemi in caso io ci installi Linux.

Il problema nasce tutto dal fatto che è la prima volta che mi si chiede un lavoretto del genere. Il cliente è un mio amico che mi ha dato carta libera e non ha esigenze troppo particolari, motivo secondo cui non richiedo un server che sia altamente disponibile (discorso di HPC for High Availability) e non serve per forza che ci siano due alimentatori. La cifra da spendere non deve essere troppo eccessiva (es. contenuta entro i 2500 € ma proprio ad andarci larghi incluso server e armadio).

Per tali ragioni mi sono rivolto al mio negoziante di fiducia, che oramai conosco dal 2000 e ho sempre avuto un ottimo servizio. Al momento mi ha proposto due configurazioni di due server Fujitsu e stiamo cercando di modellare il tutto per arrivare alla fine a quello che mi serve e per non sputare sangue quando andrò ad installarci la Gentoo. Non voglio problemi con i driver e di altro genere ed ecco perché il thread era partito con la ricerca di un controller compatibile.

Ripeto, le esigenze del mio cliente non sono molto alte, e serve un server che non sia chissà cosa. Semplicemente voleva un armadio, per rack, una cosa seria ma allo stesso tempo non comprare qualcosa che poi verrà sotto utilizzato. Quindi: sicurezza dei dati (RAID per mirroring o qualcosa di meglio), server MySQL, directory condivise ecc..

Le macchine SUN, sebbene so che valgano molto, ammetto che per me siano un tabù, non so quanto cambi in termini di installazioni o cose del genere. Solo chi ne sa più di me può dirmelo.

Ovviamente il Server dovrà stare sempre acceso, e per tale ragione mi sono anche preoccupato di richiedere adeguati impianti di raffreddamento ecc.. Tale server svolgerà anche la funzione di router, dhcp server ecc.

Il discorso è questo, a me piacerebbe poter andare dal venditore e dire (sempre in base alle caratteristiche generiche hardware che ho postato prima): ordinami questo server, assemblalo e mettimelo nell'armadio, stop. Alla fine se mi ha proposto un Fujitsu è perché è quello che ha trovato ma ciò non toglie che se qualcuno mi consiglia al volo un server che faccia al caso mio (penso che voi più esperti di me non facciate troppa difficoltà a capirlo in base a quanto vi ho detto) vado e lo ordino senza problemi. 

Grazie per il consiglio di cambiare titolo.. ho cambiato subito!

Grazie ancora di tutto.

----------

## djinnZ

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> i grossi vendor non hanno alcun problema con linux, secondo la mia esperienza

 IBM/Xerox, multifunzione che non va (rullo pressore del gruppo fusore completamente nero e scheda di rete fuori uso) e server in ordine.

Viene il tizio, guarda il pc usato come server, vede che il windozz è stato sostituito e senza neppure provare a cambiare i parametri di rete e fare una fotocopia sentenzia l'idiozia che è stato danneggiato il firmware e che è colpa del server bisogna cambiargli la scheda di rete, cosa possa entrarci con i fogli che si inceppano e con l'ip che si è riportato a 10.0.0.2 lo sanno lui ed il suo pusher di fiducia.

Stessa macchina, diverso problema (lampada dello scanner andata), viene il tizio vede e se ne va dicendo che deve recuperare il pezzo. Torna dopo due giorni ripara il multifunzione e risolve il problema dell'ip che il suo collega aveva lasciato sospeso scusandosi mille volte per non aver risolto tutto, senza che gli fosse stato chiesto nulla.

Da quando affidano in outsourcing le riparazioni non puoi mai sapere cosa ti becchi, quindi è meglio stabilire per iscritto che esci dal seminato.

----------

## lavish

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> IBM/Xerox, multifunzione che non va (rullo pressore del gruppo fusore completamente nero e scheda di rete fuori uso) e server in ordine.

 

Però nn è un server...  :Smile:  Cmq sia, giustissima anche la tua osservazione, meglio sempre specificare tutti i termini del contratto di assistenza.

----------

## mrfree

Da un po' sto lavorando con un Sun Fire v40z quad-opteron 8GB di RAM 1,5TB per lo storage su LSILogic megaraid 320 e per ora (facendo i dovuti scongiuri) tutto funzione alla grande... devi vedere come schizza emerge  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> Da un po' sto lavorando con un Sun Fire v40z quad-opteron 8GB di RAM 1,5TB per lo storage su LSILogic megaraid 320 e per ora (facendo i dovuti scongiuri) tutto funzione alla grande... devi vedere come schizza emerge 

 

Prova a mettere $PORTDIR in tmpfs, tanto con 8 gb di ram non dovresti aver grossi problemi a dedicare qualche centinaio di mb a questo scopo

----------

## fbcyborg

Ho trovato questo. Che ne pensate? 

Mi sembra un buon prodotto.

----------

## djinnZ

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> ...

  Come ho detto multifunzione+server acquistati insieme ed entrambi oggetto del contratto di manutenzione.

Lo so che il server non c'entrava un piffero ma solo perché l'imbecille non sapeva come metterci le mani ha trovato la scusa per dare rogna.

@fbcyborg: prodotto fuori produzione, potresti spuntare un buon prezzo in teoria (800 e passa euro non sono un buon prezzo). Anche se il rivenditore HP dalle mie parti è uno dei cani peggiori e non posso valutare il livello dell'assistenza correttamente.

----------

## fbcyborg

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   ...  Come ho detto multifunzione+server acquistati insieme ed entrambi oggetto del contratto di manutenzione.
> 
> Lo so che il server non c'entrava un piffero ma solo perché l'imbecille non sapeva come metterci le mani ha trovato la scusa per dare rogna.
> 
> @fbcyborg: prodotto fuori produzione, potresti spuntare un buon prezzo in teoria (800 e passa euro non sono un buon prezzo). Anche se il rivenditore HP dalle mie parti è uno dei cani peggiori e non posso valutare il livello dell'assistenza correttamente.

 

Allora ti chiedo se per favore potresti indicarmi sul sito dell'HP un prodotto che potrei acquistare, basandosi sulle esigenze che ho esposto. Mi sono rivolto a voi proprio perché sono indeciso e non voglio andare a caso. Non sapevo che quel server fosse fuori produzione. Mi dev'essere sfuggito.

----------

## djinnZ

uh, scusa, ho sbagliato io a copiare il numero.

In ogni caso il trucco è vedere se se il numero di prodotto (450163-041) è indicato tra quelli fuori produzione e non il contrario.

Come ti ho detto il metodo migliore per esser certi è preparare una richiesta di preventivo con tutte le specifiche e le penali e mandarla in giro.

Predisponi una semplice letterina nella quale chiedi un preventivo per un dispositivo con supporto linux all'hardware nativo al kernel e non attraverso driver proprietari legati ad una specifica distribuzione, preannunci l'istallazione di una distribuzione gentoo e quindi richiedi il relativo supporto per sistema linux generico e non dedicato e via dicendo.

Poi vedi chi ti fa spendere meno o ti offre di più.

Senza un preciso impegno per iscritto ed una penale per inadempienza prima o poi ti arriverà l'imbecille a far danno. Questa è la mia esperienza.

Non puoi scegliere il modello e poi sperare che ti supportino.

----------

## fbcyborg

Perfetto grazie.

Io ho visto anche che nel link che ti ho dato menzionano Fedora, e non Linux in generale. Già questo mi fa ben sperare.

Comunque ne parlo con il mio venditore.

----------

## wilma_dammi_la_clava

personalmente eviterei un raid sata...(esperienza poco edificante con controller adaptec sata2 e raid 5)

tra cui una bellissima ed inspettata piallatura completa del raid...autonoma ed involontaria...con conseguente giornata di recupero dati.. 

meglio un raid scsi o sas.

----------

## fbcyborg

 *wilma_dammi_la_clava wrote:*   

> personalmente eviterei un raid sata...(esperienza poco edificante con controller adaptec sata2 e raid 5)
> 
> tra cui una bellissima ed inspettata piallatura completa del raid...autonoma ed involontaria...con conseguente giornata di recupero dati.. 
> 
> meglio un raid scsi o sas.

 

Grazie. 

In effetti SAS è stato preso in considerazione.

----------

## djinnZ

resuscito il thread perchè non riesco a trovar modo di capire se la configurazione che ho scelto per il mio nuovo server (che dovrebbe consentirmi di mettere la contabilità su linux finalmente) sia problematica o meno

MB ASUS M4A77TD

AMD PHENOM II X4 (poi se trovo x6 tanto meglio)

2x DDR3 4GB (2X2GB) 1600MHZ

2x HD WD10EARS

HD4550-1GB

masterizzatore LG H22NB

PSU enermax RS-620-ASAA

Il resto (disco di sistema, scheda wifi, BT, forse anche il lettore dvd al mosto del masterizzatore) lo cannibalizzo dai vecchi pc, quindi tutto certo.

In particolare non sono riuscito a capire se la MB è una fake-raid o meno (solo un banale raid 1 per i due dischi dati, nulla di più, continuo a non fidarmi) e se posso pensare di mettere dei cassetti per rendere i dischi hotplug (le specifiche della asus dicono che è possibile solo con il modello pro sulla porta sata esterna). O penso direttamente al raid software?

Ho una certa premura, ovviamente.

[OT]Qualcuno ha avuto a che fare con OSRA/WK?

Tra l'altro dovrei utilizzare il software anche attraverso CENTOS o fedora (o non me lo installano e mi rompono le scatole per la manutenzione, poi vado in chroot da gentoo, per tranquillità)[/OT]

----------

## darkice

dal punto di vista prettamente hardware è una bella configurazione

non eccessivamente costosa ma ha i muscoli sotto il cofano

forse io, nonostante sia fan amd-ati, avrei messo come scheda video una geforce che supporti il CUDA, possibilmente una delle attuali con chip Fermi, magari di fascia equivalente al radeon che hai scelto.Il perchè è semplicemente che non sai quali e quanti software verranno portati in cuda o realizzati in cuda, ed avere la possibilità di avvalersi della (potenziale) capacità di calcolo della GPU è qualcosa da tenere in considerazione.

per le questioni riguardanti i dischi, non saprei proprio dirti: i raid per quanto mi siano sempre interessati non sono mai stati presi in considerazione seria dal sottoscritto per motivi economici e perchè mi sta bene il mio desktop com'è per ora, dal punto di vista dello storage.

spero di esserti stato minimamente utile  :Smile: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *darkice wrote:*   

> non eccessivamente costosa

 son sempre 820 dindini... (maledizione alla Zanicchi inclusa, ovviamente)

 *darkice wrote:*   

> non sai quali e quanti software verranno portati in cuda o realizzati in cuda, ed avere la possibilità di avvalersi della (potenziale) capacità di calcolo della GPU è qualcosa da tenere in considerazione.

 permettimi una grassa risata... se il software contabile fiscale (quello che usano i professionisti non quello delle banche o SAP) adesso, appena nel 2010, inizia a parlare di modello client-sever e saranno a stento cinque anni che ci sono in giro soluzioni basate realmente su DB... stiamo parlando di fantascienza.

Considera che la versione attuale della mia procedura ha problemi ad adattarsi già ad una 1400x900 come risoluzione (ed in generale a tutto quello che esula da un normale monitor 15" 4/6)...

Le necessità sono due: alta reperibilità dei componenti (nel mio lavoro non si può attendere due giorni per rimpiazzare un HD od una MB cotti e dalle mie parti l'assistenza "qualificata" è meglio non prenderla in considerazione) ed un quantitativo relativamente spropositato di ram (1/2 GB per ogni client connesso).

Per il resto il reale carico è nei termini del serverino casalingo (fileserver+printserver+fax+proxy per 2/4 client).

Alta questione irrinunciabile è avere la possibilità di staccare gli HD con i dati e portarmeli a casa (e qui nessuno ti segue sui server veri).

Il problema è che mi si richiede un computer che possa essere impiegato come un desktop in fase di aggiornamento (e qui puoi leggere una delle mie solite "vivaci" risposte a tal proposito) da un programma imbecille concepito da un idiota ed assistito da un coprolita [nell'accezione "archeologica del termine"] windozziano.

La cpu semplicemente è per rendermi la vita facile nel compilare gli aggiornamenti per dirne una, se volessi ordinare un sempron risparmierei 20 euro.

Il costo è tutto negli HD e nella ram al momento. Potrei anche pensare di ordinare una MB compatibile alla sostituzione con questa che ho indicato per dirne una. ma quale prendere? Sono almeno due anni che non mi documento su hardware, sviluppi e compatibilità.

----------

## xdarma

 *Quote:*   

> HD WD10EARS

 

Sicuramente l'avrai già visto: WD10EARS slow, slow, slow, slow

E sembra dia qualche grattacapo in fase di partizionamento.

Comunque di Western Digital ne ho tre e seppur diversi non mi hanno dato problemi.

 *Quote:*   

> non sono riuscito a capire se la MB è una fake-raid o meno e se posso pensare di mettere dei cassetti per rendere i dischi hotplug. O penso direttamente al raid software?

 

Una persona mi ha raccontato di quando un fulmine ha bruciato il suo controller RAID hardware. E di come non esistessero più controller identici in vendita (la marca non era diffusissima). E di come ha dovuto ricostruire il RAID dal backup. Molto vecchio.

Se è un fake-raid secondo me ti fa un favore  ;-)

----------

## djinnZ

No grazie, mi era sfuggita.

In alternativa ho WD1000 WD1000SATA32 SAM1TB-SATA e Hitachi, tranne il primo a 16 sono tutti con 32 MB di cache, avevo scelto l'ears perchè aveva 64 MB.

Ma mi sa che non cambia molto (anzi risparmio qualcosa) e dovrei anche essere in condizioni da accorgermene quindi passo direttament5e ai samsung od all'hitachi.

WD e maxtor ormai ne ho perso il conto di quanti ne ho e ne ho avuti, in effetti qualche volta i WD ata mi hanno fatto bestemmiare in concomitanza con master o slave diversi ma nulla di più. Sarei tentato per il WD1000 ma avrà lo stesso problema?

Diciamo che è più la questione hotplug a lasciarmi il dubbio.

Server "di marca" mai più, ne ho fatto tragicamente le spese una volta e sarebbe stupido fidarsi.

Alternative (anche da ordinare a parte) per la MB?

Per la scheda (ed è un discorso generale) mi pare che nel lungo temine ati mantenga meglio il supporto ai vecchi prodotti. Sbaglio?

----------

## xdarma

Sulla scheda madre, personalmente, eviterei di comprare chipset diversi da nvidia o ati.

Ma credo tu lo sappia già.

Mi spiace ma non ho altre "note" da aggiungere.

Ciao

----------

